# Color question! chamoisee......what shade?



## Tinyhoovesontheheart (Mar 18, 2011)

Had this little blue eyed girl born yesterday and she is very sweet just not sure what color you would call her, she is not registerable so I am merely asking this out of curiosity, she is a chamoisee patten I can see that clearly and her twin brother is a typical chamoisee but what color chamoisee is she? onder: (will try to get better pictures for some reason they did not want to hold very still very un-goat kid like lol)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would just say "dark" chamoisee. I have seen a couple this year with that similar color. :thumb:


----------

